# XP-E R3 Released



## old4570 (Feb 21, 2010)

XP-E cool white LEDs are now available in the R3 bin, 122-130 lumens at 350 mA
There rated to 1A , and delivering up to 116 lumens per watt.

I will have to see about getting some ...


----------



## fcom (Feb 21, 2010)

Very interesting info. Thanks man:thumbsup:


----------



## spencer (Feb 21, 2010)

New candidate for furthest thrower? saabluster new DEFT?


----------



## saabluster (Feb 22, 2010)

This announcement was made in a different thread already by Cutter. Not sure it really deserves its own thread but whatever.



spencer said:


> New candidate for furthest thrower? saabluster new DEFT?


The DEFT uses the XR-E not the XP-E so this does not affect the DEFT at this time. Despite the R3 being brighter than the R2 it is not by much and the XP-E platform has been for me less than optimal for an aspheric setup. Hopefully Cree see fit to upgrade the XR-E as well.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Feb 22, 2010)

old4570 said:


> XP-E cool white LEDs are now available in the R3 bin, 122-130 lumens at 350 mA
> There rated to 1A , and delivering up to 116 lumens per watt.


so old4570, would this have been a better choice in all these new Eagletacs and Quarks than the R5?


----------



## old4570 (Feb 22, 2010)

The XP-E throws about 5000Lux [250Lumen Output ] 
My Xp-G R5 throws about 4500Lux [350Lumen Output ]


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 23, 2010)

saabluster said:


> Hopefully Cree see fit to upgrade the XR-E as well.


I'm half expecting Cree to pull a Lumileds and EOL their older LEDs, XR-E included, and move solely to the smaller LEDs.


----------



## saabluster (Feb 23, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> I'm half expecting Cree to pull a Lumileds and EOL their older LEDs, XR-E included, and move solely to the smaller LEDs.


Yeah I am starting to think that too. The only thing that seems to fly in the face of that idea is the fact that Cree started putting the updated EZ900 die into the XR-E. Why do anything different if your plan is to stop production? It almost seems more like they are purposely keeping the lumen output of the XR-E down by putting a smaller die in there while sending the highest output dies to the XP-E line. I'm sure those XR-Es cost a bit more to make what with that "huge" chunk of SiC in there. Maybe artificially keeping the lumens low, in their minds, will help move customers to the higher profit lines like the XP-E/XP-G. It is bad for me as the XR-E is an easier and better platform to work with for my light. Bet we could get real close to 1000 lumens out of an XR-G with some heavy thermal work and overdriving. I can only dream.


----------



## jblackwood (Feb 23, 2010)

saabluster said:


> Bet we could get real close to 1000 lumens out of an XR-G with some heavy thermal work and overdriving. I can only dream.



Your dreams sure are fun!!! That we're all privy to the resulting products is a real joy, as well.


----------



## realdreams (Jan 10, 2015)

From XP-Family Binning & Labeling

R3 
Min. Luminous [email protected] 350 mA (lm) 122 
Max. Luminous [email protected] 350 mA (lm)130

Supposed to perform better than R2 and Q5? I am not really satisfied with Q5, thinking about trying a R3


----------

